# Hollywood Strings experiment "Tyranny"



## Vision (May 12, 2010)

Hey guys. Well, I didn't plan on doing anything last nite, but had an idea and went with it. I've only been through a small fraction of Hollywood Strings, so keep in mind that this track is definitely not indicative of HS's true potential. 

All strings are HS. True Strike 1 percussion. A little Symphobia (Brass) in the mix. 

Tyranny:

http://www.box.net/shared/dosfah8gr7


----------



## FireGS (May 12, 2010)

Better than I figured for the first user HS demo! Nice!


----------



## stevenson-again (May 12, 2010)

wow! it sounds fantastic! wonderful writing too. really good.

if that is HS spiccs then crikey it's fantastic. you can actually see the bows moving. the first demo i have heard has seriously gotten me to consider Hs. say...as an exercise, would you post the first 8 bars of the string as a midi so that one of us could realize it with LASS? then you could mix it back in and see how it feels - unless you have LASS yourself.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 12, 2010)

Very, very cool, Peter. Love the mood. Feels Goldsmith-like. Strings sound good too, although a bit too harsh/up in the mix for my taste.


----------



## gsilbers (May 12, 2010)

stevenson-again @ Wed May 12 said:


> wow! it sounds fantastic! wonderful writing too. really good.
> 
> if that is HS spiccs then crikey it's fantastic. you can actually see the bows moving. the first demo i have heard has seriously gotten me to consider Hs. say...as an exercise, would you post the first 8 bars of the string as a midi so that one of us could realize it with LASS? then you could mix it back in and see how it feels - unless you have LASS yourself.



i love this idea! 

or just plain comparison of the same lines (of legato, spic etc_ with both libraries.


----------



## JohnG (May 12, 2010)

Nice writing -- sounds a bit like flavours of Goldsmith and Herrmann to me.

And very vivid.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (May 12, 2010)

Fine track, but the strings sound no better or worse than what else is out there. But staccatos have never been the achilles heel of strings.


----------



## Vision (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the responses guys. 

Per request, when I get a chance to get in Logic, I'll solo just the strings. And also experiment with swapping HS with LASS. 

-pete


----------



## José Herring (May 12, 2010)

Did a great job! 

I'd love to hear more of the legato stings. Please....


----------



## Ian Dorsch (May 12, 2010)

stevenson-again @ Wed May 12 said:


> the first demo i have heard has seriously gotten me to consider Hs.



Second that. Sounds fantastic, Peter. I'll look forward to hearing the LASS comparison!


----------



## Vision (May 12, 2010)

Ok. 

So.. I used The 24 bit Multi "All Cellos Div Spiccato". LASS's staccatos were a bit to long in comparison to the HS Staccatissimo patch. The Spiccato's are too short, but I think what's important here is hearing the articulation. In all fairness, I'm sure I could get fuller results from just layering and editing LASS patches together. Not to mention I didn't make any edits to the MIDI events or mix. HS is tailored for a "bigger" sound. LASS is more intimate. Best of both worlds. 


HS only:

http://www.box.net/shared/it4ax9222p

LASS w (HS Contrabass):

http://www.box.net/shared/691regx8k6


----------



## zvenx (May 12, 2010)

I can't tell you whose influences I hear in your music. But that to me it sounds wonderful..
thanks for this.
rsp


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (May 12, 2010)

LASS and HS are definitely comparable and equal (but different) in short articulations. 

LASS can even be argued to sound better, more crisper and have a LITTLE bit more detail in their short articulations though it's also very chamber sounding compared to the big boomy HS sounds. Though obviously LASS can be layered and made to sound heavier with the various divisi groups. 

However so far in long articulations HS really has pulled ahead of the mighty LASS once and for all from what I heard on Dave's demo... I've never heard anything like those long detailed long strings on HS yet....


----------



## Olias (May 12, 2010)

Man, that is a hot-sh!t piece of music!


----------



## zvenx (May 12, 2010)

Hi Vision.
what kind of set up do you have?
are these on a regular drive or some RAIDED SSD?
thanks,
these really sound good.
rsp


----------



## Vision (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for kind words guys.



zvenx @ Wed May 12 said:


> I can't tell you whose influences I hear in your music. But that to me it sounds wonderful..
> thanks for this.
> rsp



Thanks a lot. If I had to name any influence, I'd have to say the Impressionist era of music in general.


----------



## Vision (May 12, 2010)

zvenx @ Wed May 12 said:


> Hi Vision.
> what kind of set up do you have?
> are these on a regular drive or some RAIDED SSD?
> thanks,
> ...



Thanks man. As far as CPU setup, I'm using a Mac Pro (Nehalem) 3.2ghz, 16Gigs of RAM. HS is streaming off of a 1TB 7200 RPM Drive. Based on my experience with HS so far, I would highly recommend putting this library on an SSD Drive. 

Streaming was problematic in Logic. The main string Cello part (repetitions) would lag if the track wasn't specifically chosen. I'm not sure if this is Logic specific, or perhaps I need to set up Play to be more efficient. 

But anomalies like that, push me in the direction of SSD in the near future. In my opinion, a 7200, while capable wouldn't survive a dense orchestration using HS without concessions. But as for now, it'll take some trail and error to see what limits I come across. 

I'm not too discouraged. I think I'll be able to get the job done with a slower drive for the most part.


----------



## gsilbers (May 12, 2010)

nice!

see why i like home made demos.. now we can see better the differences and uniqueness of each library. 

both are different and seem to work but for different sounds. HS of course sounds great for that huge cinema sound. even though the higher registers sounded a bit synthy, with perc/brass and sfx dialog etc youll never tell. still will sound huge. 

LASS lacked that hugeness but has very intimate sound, i feel like it can score something like Lost, very raw-ish, close "real". instant to get close with a character, which at the end what we see on the screen is king and the more ways of realizing that connection via music or sounds the better. 

but they both could fit in the same "genre" and just expand the composer's sound palette. its hard to choose one. 
of course this my own personally opinion and not a statement of truth. just my 1st impression after listening. 

either way i have to say that that riff is kick ass.. you'll def will get a lot of attention being the 1st with HS but we can still hear some great chops. so its very nice to have that combination.


----------



## hbuus (May 12, 2010)

Nice piece, Peter!!
The mood it creates here for me is something like that of the movie Gladiator.
It was shown on Danish tv for God knows which time the other night.
Still a great movie though.

- Great writing in this piece, Peter.

Anyway, LASS sounds gorgeous too, but has a more intimate, close-up sound, as has been said already.

Best,
Henrik


----------



## Mike Connelly (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the LASS comparison, I don't think any comparison can beat hearing the same piece done with multiple libraries.

What mic position and verb did you use on HS?

And by the way, sounds like there's still some xylo (and maybe other stuff) in the HS only version.

Thanks again for putting these up.


----------



## Vision (May 14, 2010)

Mike, 

I used the "New Hollywood Hall 2.6" Honestly I can't remember if that was default or not. Used the main mic setting. I used Sound Designer also.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 16, 2010)

reviving this thread. 
hey vision, do u have symphobia?
it be cool to compare it as well w the other libs.


----------



## Vision (Aug 18, 2010)

gsilbers @ Mon Aug 16 said:


> reviving this thread.
> hey vision, do u have symphobia?
> it be cool to compare it as well w the other libs.



Yes I do have symphobia. The full Tyranny track is only using HS (all strings) and Symphobia (brass and vibes).. w True Strike 1. You're saying replace all of the HS strings with Symphobia strings?


----------



## Gary Eskow (Aug 21, 2010)

Great job... did you use seperate tracks for the HS DB attacks?


----------



## Vision (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey, thanks man. I believe I used the same DB patch, but on separate tracks yes.


----------



## adg21 (Sep 12, 2010)

great track. 

To my ears I think they sound best when they're combined, what do you think? 

that's sort of the news I was dreading - processing power...

Also what are your views on staccato vs legato patches? From first impression (based on the demos) I think LASS generally sounds better with short note patches and HS sounds better with long note patches. correct me if you think I'm wrong on this.


----------



## Gary Eskow (Sep 23, 2010)

Vision... you do an excellent job of "restraining" the HS library... not schmalty at all!
Would be interesting to know what kind of computer(s) you're running this library on and the template you've established.

Again, kudos to you sir.

GE


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 23, 2010)

More deserved praise for the libs and the writing!

Vision - which patch(es) are the high trills late on in the piece? They sound great too....


----------

